# Ju88-1 or not?



## Kiasu (Nov 16, 2021)

Is anyone ably to confirm if any of these parts could be from a Ju88-1 from WW2 please? A bit of a longshot as not easily distinguishable.


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2021)

Certainly a JU-88, and most likely a Ju88A-1. 
The British uniforms and equipment style suggest 1940, when the A-1 was the main version in service, although some A-5 variants operated from Scandinavia at that time.
The background in the photos looks familiar, and this aircraft is very probably show in one of the Volumes of Luftwaffe Crash Archive. 
If you have an approximate date and possibly location, I can check for you.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Nov 16, 2021)

I agree. No doubt ... Ju-88

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Kiasu (Nov 16, 2021)

Many thanks.
The images are allegedly of the plane that crashed into Swanbourne Lake on 13th August 1940.

I'm trying to confirm this or at least find out if it's the correct aircraft which at least increases the probability.

If anyone has any more photos or details of this crash it would be appreciated. I have some but it's always useful to compare sources from records and eyewitness accounts.

Thanks again, most helpful.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2021)

Yep, the Swanborne lake incident sounds familiar, and the photos look like that crash site. I'll check the relevant Luftwaffe Crash Archive volume, and get back to you soon - photos will probably be copyright, so reluctant to post them here.
There was an article either in "Fly Past" or "The Aeroplane" magazine a few years back, describing the recovery of a bomb and some wreckage at the time of publication of the magazine, around 1990 IIRC.


----------



## Kiasu (Nov 16, 2021)

Many thanks.
Any info would be appreciated.
I know one of the bombs was recovered and defused c1990. This is now on display at Arundel castle.

Are we allowed to post e mail addresses on here?


----------



## Airframes (Nov 16, 2021)

OK, this is very probably the Swanborne lake, Arundel, wreckage. Info on Page119 of Vol.1, LCA - a 1990 photo shows RAF Wittering EOD team recovering the bombs at that time.
The aircraft was JU88A-1, Wk.Nr. 6102, code B3+?C of Stab, II/KG54, shot down by fighters en-route to Farnborough. The aircraft hit the bank of the lake and disintegrated, scattering wreckage into the lake. One unexploded 250kg and one 50kg bomb were found at the time and, in 1990, two 250kg and two 50kg bombs were found beside the lake.
On the same page, a photo of JU88A-1, B3+DB of Stab, I/KG54 is also a slim possibility. This aircraft, also on the Farnborough raid, was again hit by AA fire, and dived vertically into the ground at high speed and exploded, at Phillis Wood, Treyford, Sussex, at 06.30 hrs. The crew bailed out, although it seems the pilot stayed with the aircraft. Due to the explosion, only small pieces of wreckage are shown in the photo on this page of LCA, and apparently there wasn't enough left of the pilot's body to allow identification, and consequently, he has no known grave.
Judging by the large pieces of wreckage, including the engines, in the photos you posted, it is unlikely that these show this latter wreck, and I'm fairly confident it is, indeed, the Swanborne lake example.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------

